
How Dr. Alchian Learned to Build the Bomb - simonebrunozzi
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/262193880_The_Stock_Market_Speaks_How_Dr_Alchian_Learned_to_Build_the_Bomb
======
pinewurst
[https://dacemirror.sci-hub.tw/journal-
article/48f40acb9e9b40...](https://dacemirror.sci-hub.tw/journal-
article/48f40acb9e9b40d2c0b6674c8c4ae780/newhard2014.pdf)

